# Testing Precious Metals C.M. Hoke -- Coming Soon



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2008)

Removed by author


----------



## Palladium (Apr 25, 2008)

I got $ 10.00 on this.
Send me a paypal request.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 25, 2008)

gustavus,

Basically, you rock. 

I've been reading the first Hoke book (to the detriment of my formal studies). It's better than I anticipated. Her attention to detail heads-off almost any question. The instructions are easy as a cookbook. (perfect for me 'cuz I can cook but my Chilton's Toyota book is like reading Greek). 

Beware the ghost of Hoke, she will visit you in search of royaltys, paid in bullion or blood.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2008)

Removed by author


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 25, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> I've been reading the first Hoke book (to the detriment of my formal studies). It's better than I anticipated. Her attention to detail heads-off almost any question. The instructions are easy as a cookbook.


*Is it possible you, and other readers now understand why I've constantly harped on buying Hoke's book?*

I'm to the point where I am no longer willing to try to be helpful with those that seem to think they need expend no effort in learning. Something as simple as reading Hoke can prepare anyone with proper terminology and expose them to tried and proven methods of processing precious metals. It saves those of us that have tried to be helpful from starting over and over with the same basic information week after week.
 
I can't thank you enough for your well chosen words. I am in hopes that they will be the very nudge others need to obtain the book and start reading. 

Harold


----------



## Gotrek (Apr 25, 2008)

Gill, Put me down for this one too. You should set a donor for life amount  Let me know and put me on that list.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2008)

Removed by author


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 25, 2008)

I figured I owed it to the forum to donate, so you've got your $47. :wink:


Steve


----------



## Gotrek (Apr 25, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> I figured I owed it to the forum to donate, so you've got your $47. :wink:
> 
> 
> Steve



Wow if anyone ever donates the crap out of himself it's you!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2008)

Removed by author


----------



## banjags (Apr 25, 2008)

I could not find the thread about the free download for Hoke Refining book... But that book is missing page 89. I was reading that section and all of the sudden the sentence didnt make sense... page was missing.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2008)

Opps, your right page 89 is missing. I will make the correction and repost.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Gotrek (Apr 25, 2008)

gustavus said:


> Opps, your right page 89 is missing. I will make the correction and repost.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.



It's there in mine... Or Maybe I'm wrong?

Page 8 ends in a paragraph page 89 talks about silver cementing which was the ending paragraph on page 88

DohPage 89 in the book not the PDF Sorry!


----------



## Shaul (Apr 25, 2008)

In the free download, page 89 is missing as well. Perhaps they are both the same reprint.

Another good reason to buy the Hard Copy.


Hoke's ghost returns.

Any other pages magically going blank??

Shaul


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2008)

Removed by author


----------



## ChucknC (May 3, 2008)

How comes the download for the Testing book? Your efforts are appreciated.
Chuck


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2008)

Patience Lad, I'm in Canada the book is being shipped from the US, subject to many delays beyond my control.

Best Regards
Gustavus


----------



## Anonymous (May 6, 2008)

Removed by author


----------



## Gotrek (May 6, 2008)

Jsut know that we all appreciate what you are doing for all of us. Thank you.


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 6, 2008)

I'd give them low marks for shipping speed. :evil: 

If they only knew how many people were excited about that book!


----------



## Palladium (May 6, 2008)

Very good job gustavus. :wink:


----------



## JustinNH (May 6, 2008)

Yes, thank you for your work!


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2008)

Removed by author


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 13, 2008)

3rd edition?


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2008)

Hokes testing precious metals in MS Doc format, for those who would like to edit the file to suit.

http://tinyurl.com/4ut8yx

Hokes testing precious metals in pdf format.
http://tinyurl.com/3p67wv

Best Regards
G


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gotrek (May 14, 2008)

Gill don't tell me you stayed up all night to do this for us! Thanks for your effort and commitement truly appreciated!


----------



## istari9 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks So MUCH... 
Really helps!

Ray


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Gustavus,
Thanks to people like you and Steve (and Hoke), many people like me , can enjoy the knowledge shared. I missed out on the donations(thanks to Steve) but , be sure to put me on the list for future contributions. 
You guys are the best!

Mark


----------



## Husker (Aug 25, 2008)

gustavus said:


> Hokes testing precious metals in MS Doc format, for those who would like to edit the file to suit.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/4ut8yx
> 
> ...



The links are no longer working  Is there anywhere else that this book lives in online form?

Jim


----------



## Husker (Sep 7, 2008)

Sent a PM to Gustav (trying to get this ebook), and he had his laptop was stolen (OUCH!). Is there anyone else who has prior downloaded this file, that could either repost it, or email me a copy?

A post would be nicer, but if someone would email it to me, I would also be very happy. PM me for an email address.

Jim.


----------



## Scott2357 (Sep 7, 2008)

I only have the pdf version.


----------



## Husker (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Scott!!

Jim


----------



## creading (Nov 3, 2009)

Could someone please reload this pdf?

Thanks

Prospector


----------



## sh3030 (Nov 3, 2009)

Can someone please link up again???

Thanks so much in advance !! 8)


----------



## Palladium (Nov 4, 2009)

:arrow: http://www.scribd.com/doc/14426836/Testing-Precious-Metals-CM-Hoke1


----------



## rainmaker (Nov 5, 2009)

I can't log in or register on this link sight , please help

rainamker


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 5, 2009)

Try this one. It's the one that patnor1011 posted. You have to wait for the 30 sec timer before it starts downloading.

http://hotfile.com/dl/14623543/1cf7898/Refining_Precious_Metal_Wastes_C11.M_Hoke.pdf.html


----------



## Palladium (Nov 5, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> Try this one. It's the one that patnor1011 posted. You have to wait for the 30 sec timer before it starts downloading.
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/14623543/1cf7898/Refining_Precious_Metal_Wastes_C11.M_Hoke.pdf.html




That's the link to refining precious metal wastes.

I think he wanted Testing precious metal wastes :arrow:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry bout that.


----------



## creading (Nov 6, 2009)

Palladium:

Thanks for the re-post. I'm hungry for the knowlege.

Prospector


----------



## Anonymous (May 7, 2010)

Hi! could anybody repost Hoke's book (about testing PM) one more time?
Thanks!


----------



## jimdoc (May 7, 2010)

Palladium's link still works.


Jim


----------



## Elfs (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump 
Can some one please post Hoke's testing precious metals.
Please.


----------



## stihl88 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## Elfs (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you Stihl88


----------



## windage (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, stihl88 

for posting direct PDF's instead of that "scribd" link...much faster and more portable.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 15, 2011)

Windage, Welcome to the forum.We welcome you,and anyone that wants to learn to recover and/or refine precious metals.I hope you do not think that I am getting on to you,however I would appreciate you changing your avatar.I personally do not feel it belongs on the forum.Most all of us are very family oriented,myself included,and I feel that would be more appropriate in a different atmosphere.I am not by any means asking you to leave,you are more than welcome here.I am just a little offended by the avatar,and having over 15,000 members,I am sure I am not the only one that views it that way.
Moderators: If I am wrong or out of line,Im sorry.

edit(added)
I had not realized you have been registered for a while.Obviously I don't need to "welcome" you.


----------



## metatp (Mar 15, 2011)

mic,

I agree. I am not offended, but it is demeaning of our lady friends.

Tom


----------



## dtectr (Mar 15, 2011)

BUMP!
I agree with mic. Not all cultures agree on acceptable female attire & representation - let's not offend ANY of our members, female & otherwise.
just my dos centavos


----------



## Palladium (Mar 15, 2011)

windage said:


> Thanks, stihl88
> 
> for posting direct PDF's instead of that "scribd" link...much faster and more portable.



You have the option of not only reading it on the scribd site, but you can download the pdf for offline viewing also. Look for the download link.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 15, 2011)

Palladium said:


> windage said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, stihl88
> ...



Ralph,

Every time I try Scribd, I am asked to join ($) before I can download any thing. Is there a way around that? Are you a paid member?

Chris


----------



## Palladium (Mar 15, 2011)

I will have to check into that Chris. I never paid anything nor have they ask me to up until now. I just registered a couple of years ago and have been using them since the forum crash of 08 when i lost a lot of info on the forum. Let me look into that. You might have to register now to download but surely not pay. Screw that.


----------



## windage (Mar 16, 2011)

On "Scribd", same here, seems that they want a monthly membership fee or a $5 one time rate.

BTW, avatar changed (by popular demand) to a politically correct, totally benign and harmless, middle class, American guy who gets a little overwhelmed and "freaks out" once in a while. With the economy, obtaining scrap, reducing acids and all, there is alot to worry about! Surely everyone can identify with his plight?
Sincere apologies to those offended.


----------



## dtectr (Mar 16, 2011)

How did you get a picture of me in the morning? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 16, 2011)

dtectr said:


> How did you get a picture of me in the morning?


That avatar is WAY too cute to be you Jordan........ :mrgreen:


Palladium said:


> You have the option of not only reading it on the scribd site, but you can download the pdf for offline viewing also. Look for the download link.


A member sent me the pdf version years ago,I can share if someone wants to show me how to put it on the forum as a regular pdf.Or I can forward it and someone else can.


----------



## windage (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is my attempt at attaching PDF files of something I found difficult to locate...due to missing links, pay to download, etc.
Not trying to pirate, just provide..


----------



## Palladium (Mar 16, 2011)

There are some publishers and authors on Scribd that charge for their materials. I have the option to set a charge rate on my materials, but all of mine are set to free. I just went and registered a new account to see if their was anything different. They didn't charge me any fees, it's free to register and then you can download any material that the author doesn’t charge for. If you not a Scribd member then when you try to download something, even the free materials, a box will pop up with all that crazy stuff you are seeing, but if your a member and logged in you won't see it. Registration is free and they never send me any junk mail or anything like that.


----------



## Tinker Terry (May 20, 2013)

Palladium said:


> There are some publishers and authors on Scribd that charge for their materials. I have the option to set a charge rate on my materials, but all of mine are set to free. I just went and registered a new account to see if their was anything different. They didn't charge me any fees, it's free to register and then you can download any material that the author doesn’t charge for. If you not a Scribd member then when you try to download something, even the free materials, a box will pop up with all that crazy stuff you are seeing, but if your a member and logged in you won't see it. Registration is free and they never send me any junk mail or anything like that.


Your #4 link in your sinature doesnt work. http://www.scribd.com/people/documents/756178-http-goldrefiningforum-com is where tiny url says the link goes. I get page not found message.


----------



## jimdoc (May 20, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2480


----------



## Palladium (May 20, 2013)

Fixed! Here you go. http://tinyurl.com/macoro9


----------

